# Electrical Engineer moving to Rhodes



## paul321x (May 15, 2009)

Dear All

I am an electrical engineer, and now looking to move to Rhodes, Greece. Things are tough right now, so looking for a mutual compromise.

I used to live in Corfu, many years ago and have a rusty language capability, however I'm sure it would not take long to get fluent again!....anyway I am a fully qualified electrical engineer with a lot of experience.

To cut a long story short, I wish to move to Rhodes, either set up an electrical business there or work for someone, I'm even approachable for skill swap. 

If anyone is interested, or knows of potential opportunities please let me know.

Many thanks
Paul

Αγαπητέ Όλα 

Είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός, και τώρα θέλουν να μετακινηθούν σε Ρόδος, Ελλάδα. Τα πράγματα είναι σκληρή τώρα, έτσι ψάχνει για ένα αμοιβαίο συμβιβασμό. 

Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για να ζουν στην Κέρκυρα, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και έχουν σκωριόχρωμη γλώσσα ικανότητα, όμως είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα πάρει πολύ να άπταιστα !.... πάλι έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι πλήρως ειδικευμένο ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανικό με μεγάλη εμπειρία. 

Για να κοπεί μια μακρά ιστορία σύντομη, θα ήθελα να προχωρήσουμε στη Ρόδο, είτε να δημιουργηθεί ένα ηλεκτρικό εκεί δραστηριότητα ή εργασία για κάποιον, είμαι ακόμη προσιτή για δεξιότητες swap. 

Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ή γνωρίζει των δυνητικών ευκαιριών παρακαλώ πες μου. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Paul


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Paul

Did you get sorted in Rhodes?


----------

